# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Why Women Prefer Beards

## Suzanimal

Found on Lew Rockwell. Bearding tips at the link.

HAWT!!!





> Stop right there with that razor and cream.
> 
> Whether youre discussing a matter of personal preference with your partner, or trying to decide if you should change up your look, take note: *Beards are sexy. And science has confirmed it*.
> 
> 
> 
> Facial hair for men is a trend that has come and gone through the years, from full-on beards like Abe Lincoln and handlebar mustaches to the distinguished goatee.
> 
> But no matter what your shaving etiquette comes down to, having a few days of growth is definitely more front-facing than ever.
> ...

----------


## willwash

Today the fad is the stupid 3 day stubble.  I effing hate it and can't wait for it to fall out of fashion.

----------


## Danke

Didn't we already have a thread on this?  


Anyway, the real reason is it tickles their thighs.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Didn't we already have a thread on this?


We've had lots of threads on this but I feel it's importance cannot be overstated.




> Anyway, the real reason is it tickles their thighs.


A lady would never tell.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today the fad is the stupid 3 day stubble.  I effing hate it and can't wait for it to fall out of fashion.


Don't be a slave to trends. Science says ten days for optimal sexiness.

----------


## Todd

> Don't be a slave to trends. Science says ten days for optimal sexiness.


not true.



This is the look I try to go for.

----------


## Terry1

Okay--LOL--I will admit that many men look great with beards.  Personally--I don't care for beards myself because I've seen too many nasty things clinging to them and dangling from them on occasion.  If my hub chose to grow one--I would deal with it and love him just the same, but getting a mouthful of hair with every kiss isn't on my list of favorite things.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## acptulsa

> Sidenote: this winter, no longer content to hide and assimilate; the grey hairs in my beard officially made their stand and came to the forefront.


You are a principled, intelligent, sensible American.

You _earned_ your gray hair.

----------


## Matt Collins

I can't take someone seriously who has a long beard.

----------


## acptulsa

> I can't take someone seriously who has a long beard.


You're just jealous because you'll never be able to grow one.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I can't take someone seriously who has a long beard.



What time wichoo, bro?

----------


## Suzanimal

> As I said in the other thread; Randal should give a beard a try. Its been a long time since we had a presidential candidate with facial hair.
> 
> He has just enough time to get that 10days of stubble look in time before his official campaign announcement!  Maybe it will help him poll better with the women.
> 
> Sidenote: this winter, no longer content to hide and assimilate; the grey hairs in my beard officially made their stand and came to the forefront.

----------


## Terry1

> 


Rand is so cute, but I don't know about the beard thing Suz--Lol  He's got such a handsome face--hate to see him hide like that.  Wonder what Dad thinks about that?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

If Farrah Fawcett told me not to have a beard, then I ain't havin' no beard.

----------


## Todd

> If Farrah Fawcett told me not to have a beard, then I ain't havin' no beard.


Yep.  My wife doesn't like it when I have a couple days growthe either even though I think it looks good.  Says it hurts to smooch...

In my house, if your a few days stubblin'.....there ain't gonna be no lovin'.

----------


## amy31416

I am a fan of the beard. If Collins grew one, he'd probably trip over it though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am a fan of the beard. If Collins grew one, he'd probably trip over it though.


LMAO!!!

----------


## Dianne

OMG, I hate beards.   They are disgusting vessels for bacteria growth.    No thank you, I will not let any male with a beard or mustache kiss me.

----------


## Kotin

> OMG, I hate beards.   They are disgusting vessels for bacteria growth.    No thank you, I will not let any male with a beard or mustache kiss me.


bacteria are literally growing all over every surface of your body.. a beard is just hair which is just keratins bound by extracellular proteins.. this offers no special niche for any bad bacteria...

 the more you know...

----------


## Working Poor

I H has been working outside all winter and he grew a beard but I told him it needs to go as soon as spring gets here. I don't like it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> bacteria are literally growing all over every surface of your body.. a beard is just hair which is just keratins bound by extracellular proteins.. this offers no special niche for any bad bacteria...
> 
>  the more you know...


This.  And if women like the one you quoted are so generally skeered of bacteria, they should be terrified of what's betwixt their legs.

----------


## Danke

> This.  And if women like the one you quoted are so generally skeered of bacteria, they should be terrified of what's betwixt their legs.


So that explains your aversion.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> ...I will not let any male with a beard or mustache kiss me.



What if he has lots of gifts to bring you?  Like Santa Claus?

----------


## green73

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.

----------


## green73

> not true.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the look I try to go for.


Didn’t know you swang that way Todd.

----------


## acptulsa

For some reason this seems like a good place for this tale of violence and woe...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So that explains your aversion.


I've no aversion.  You'll never see me let a few bacteria stop me from enjoying women.

----------


## specsaregood

..

----------


## green73

It seems men like the natural look as well...




> Ladies, breaking news: it is time to step away from the molten wax and let our lady gardens grow free. Perhaps you already suspected something was afoot from the re-emergence of the lesser-spotted foof in the gym changing rooms.
> 
> Or maybe you ditched the razor when Gwyneth Paltrow admitted on the Ellen Degeneres show that she “rocks a 70s vibe down there” but it is now official: 51 per cent of 1,870 women who answered an online pharmacy poll, carried out by UK Medix, do not “style or groom their pubic hair” with 45 per cent of us admitting that we can “no longer be bothered to keep up the grooming” and *62 per cent revealing that their partner “prefers the natural look”.*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wom...-bothered.html

Why fight nature?

----------


## Suzanimal

> It seems men like the natural look as well...
> 
> Why fight nature?


Woo Hoo!!!

----------


## Danke

> With this thread in mind, I cut my winter beard today.  I sheared it down to the 10day stubble length as recommended above.  DW got home and said,  "you cut your beard, I like it, looking hot!". Bow chicka wowwow.


She is either ovulating or wants something else from you.

----------


## green73

> Woo Hoo!!!


I don't even want to know what FB page you're a member of that gave you that pic...

----------


## brushfire

> This.  And if women like the one you quoted are so generally skeered of bacteria, they should be terrified of what's betwixt their legs.


Some women choose to shave... or were you talking about something else?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't even want to know what FB page you're a member of that gave you the pic...


Pinterest Natural Living Board

----------


## green73

> Pinterest Natural Living Board


God bless Pinterest. Bring back the bush!

----------


## Working Poor

> This.  And if women like the one you quoted are so generally skeered of bacteria, they should be terrified of what's betwixt their legs.


I hate to tell you this bud but the vagina is the cleanest organ in the body.

----------


## Danke

> Pinterest Natural Living Board


Chip in for lasar treatment for Suzi.

----------


## Carlybee

Not a beard fan. Especially not the short hair long beard hipster trend. I preferred the goatee and mustache look when it was popular.
I especially can't stand a beard that grows down the neck and up on the upper cheeks. My husbands beard grows in red but his mustache is so blond it looks like he just has a beard.

----------


## acptulsa

> I preferred the goatee and mustache look when it was popular.


Doesn't this whole board...?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Chip in for lasar treatment for Suzi.


Not a wise investment, I'll just spend it on hooch.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I hate to tell you this bud but the vagina is the cleanest organ in the body.


I hate it when you kids and your facts come in and ruin my smartassery. :P

----------


## The Gold Standard

Yeah, I'm not going to call for bringing back the bush. I really prefer it to be kept up down there. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. I don't discriminate.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah, I'm not going to call for bringing back the Bush..


No one is.  Or the Clintons either.

It's pissing them off, but there it is.

----------


## presence

> I can't take someone seriously who has a long beard.


lol

I have a long haired George Harrison situation going:




...probably about 2 inches more beard and an inch less hair.

----------


## DamianTV

I saw a picture of Justin Beiber without eyebrows last night on Brain Games and I would have sworn he was a girl.  That is why beards are important to chicks.  No gender confusion.

----------


## Carlybee

> I saw a picture of Justin Beiber without eyebrows last night on Brain Games and I would have sworn he was a girl.  That is why beards are important to chicks.  No gender confusion.


He looks like a girl with eyebrows.

----------


## opal

just a selection to peruse

----------

